# New Zilla Controller anyone?



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice build. So what made you decide to keep the Curtis and sell the Zilla? You must be tempted to install that Zilla to see what it can do over the Curtis.


----------



## broncosfan (Jan 19, 2009)

jaspersk said:


> Nice build. So what made you decide to keep the Curtis and sell the Zilla? You must be tempted to install that Zilla to see what it can do over the Curtis.


You're killing me  ...I've agonized over this decision. I would LOVE to see what my lead-sled could do powered by the Zilla!

When I started planning my conversion it didn't take long to realize THE controller to have was a Zilla so I put one on order. I thought I could be patient and wait for it but the conversion progressed pretty quickly so I decided I'd go ahead and get the Curtis to get the truck on the road. I figured I could swap the controller when the Zilla arrived and try to get some of my money back on a slightly used Curtis. However, I didn't realize at the time how much work goes in to installing the controller with custom heatsinks and configuring the electronics. I just won't be able to find time to reconfigure it soon.

Thanks for the comment about my build. It has been the most fun and rewarding project I have ever taken on. I took it on the highway for the first time today and had it up to 65 and it hummed along just fine in 4th gear (should be about 3,200rpm by my calculations)...but I know the Zilla would make the acceleration on to the highway safer......doh!


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

broncosfan said:


> However, I didn't realize at the time how much work goes in to installing the controller with custom heatsinks and configuring the electronics. I just won't be able to find time to reconfigure it soon.


I don't mean to make things any harder on you but it sounds like there is a lot more work in the Curis than the Zilla. There is no heat sink or electronics setup with the Zilla but admittedly you need to setup water cooling which probably feels like a lot of work if you already have a running car.


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

I had a Curtis 1231C, finally recieved my Zilla, installed it, ran it for a month+/-, and got terrible mileage, in one day, removed the Zilla and installed the Curtis again. I was told the Zilla pulling 1000 amps from my lead acid pack is a bad thing, it should only go 2-300 amps, so the Curtis is even too large for the pack. I can get up to 60 miles with the Curtis, at least on my last truck, yesterday, I got the Curtis in, took a drive and got the same as when the Zilla was in, less than 20 miles, batteries are cold...

Selling the Zilla, but asking too much, so maybe I will keep it and find a good LiFePO4 pack for under $6000, ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

broncosfan - congrats on the auction, btw. If there isn't proof that a controller of Zilla's quality isn't needed in this market, I don't know what is. 




F16bmathis said:


> I had a Curtis 1231C, finally recieved my Zilla, installed it, ran it for a month+/-, and got terrible mileage, in one day, removed the Zilla and installed the Curtis again. I was told the Zilla pulling 1000 amps from my lead acid pack is a bad thing, it should only go 2-300 amps, so the Curtis is even too large for the pack. I can get up to 60 miles with the Curtis, at least on my last truck, yesterday, I got the Curtis in, took a drive and got the same as when the Zilla was in, less than 20 miles, batteries are cold...
> 
> Selling the Zilla, but asking too much, so maybe I will keep it and find a good LiFePO4 pack for under $6000, ha ha ha!!!


This did not make much sense to me as written, but it does at least appear you are not aware that motor amps and battery amps are not the same unless the controller is fully on. On average, battery amps are roughly half the motor amps, and controllers are always rated in motor amps.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, another congrats on the auction - a tidy little 40% profit there. That's testament to how well regarded the Zilla has been. It's sad to see it go.

-M


----------

